
LinuxKit, a toolkit for building minimal, immutable Linux distributions - magnetised
https://github.com/linuxkit/linuxkit
======
arountheworld
This is just a step from having Linux distributions on the blockchain.

------
gravypod
This is very interesting but are there any provisions to boot from these
images locally? I was working recently on a project where I wanted to build a
kiosk mode device using Angular/Ionic. To build the boot image for this kiosk
I was using Arch Linux's install disk creation tool [0]. I was doing this from
within docker so all of my builds were pretty repeatable. The great thing
about the arch installer scripts is, like this, you can completely configure
the entire OS and override any default files on the filesystem. This workflow,
as you might expect, was not ergonomic.

It'd be cool if I could replace my cobbled together tool with this.

[0] -
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Archiso](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Archiso)

